# What Ports Manager



## Geezer (Nov 5, 2021)

How do you maintain your ports?

If you only use packages, this does not apply to you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2021)

ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel all the way. Have different versions and different configurations (desktop and server) to install. Poudriere makes it easy to keep all settings the same. I'm also able to easily switch default versions (perl, php, mysql, etc) and keep that consistent across the various repositories.


----------



## a6h (Nov 5, 2021)

I only build the multimedia/ffmpeg manually, to turn on the SDL option, i.e. `SDL=on`. I use pkg(7) for the rest.
If I had enough hardware resource, I would build them all manually.


----------



## argwings (Nov 5, 2021)

Manually, but now I'm using `portmaster -L` to remind me when an upgrade is available. Previously I was just checking with `pkg upgrade` but missed some things.


----------



## Tieks (Nov 5, 2021)

GIT to update the ports tree and ports-mgmt/portupgrade to build. Works very well as long as you read /usr/ports/UPDATING. I use several config options and have to change the source to get one paticular port to work.


----------



## bsduck (Nov 5, 2021)

The few ports I build from source are handled manually. The rest is pkg's job.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 6, 2021)

back when `portupgrade` was common, I wrote a small version of a script that did some of `portmaster` functionality, and had to be placed in the port subdir before usage. It tracked how long the port took to build, and other data. Still can be used now, but `pkg` saves a lot of time, despite my pre-pkg wish for a parallel [ non- sqlite3] way to track, deinstall, install packages [ aka 2007 ish added back in ] to add resiliency to mission-critical installs, particularly since it might help `portupgrade, portmaster` attain their full prior usability.


----------



## tingo (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm using ports-mgmt/pkg_replace with some handy aliases:

```
prf='pkg_replace -f '
prn='pkg_replace -N '
prr='pkg_replace --clean -R '
```
despite it's name, pkg_replace lets you install new ports as well. Be warned: it is a bit different from portupgrade.


----------

